# Code für Dimmfunktion



## Yoshi89 (19. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

und zwar soll ein Freund von mir zu diesem Code:


```
import jcontrol.ui.vole.Frame;
import jcontrol.ui.vole.Label;
import jcontrol.ui.vole.Button;
import jcontrol.ui.vole.event.ActionEvent;
import jcontrol.io.Display;
import jcontrol.io.PWM;


public class dimmfunktion extends Frame
    {
       Label ueberschrift;
       Button heller;
       Button dunkler;
       Display lcd = new Display();
       
       int i = 0;
       int frequency = 2000;
       int channel = 0;

       
        public dimmfunktion()
        {
         //Hintergrundbeleuchtung einschalten
         lcd.clearDisplay();
         jcontrol.io.Backlight.setBrightness(255);
         
         //Objekterzeugung und Ausgabe auf dem LCD
         ueberschrift = new Label ("Auswahl der Dimmfunktion" ,0,5,128,10, ueberschrift.ALIGN_CENTER);
         
         
         heller = new Button("heller", 10, 15, 40, 13);
         dunkler= new Button("dunkler", 10, 30, 40, 13);
         
                  heller.setActionListener(this);
                  dunkler.setActionListener(this);
                  
         this.add(ueberschrift);
         this.add(heller);
         this.add(dunkler);
         
         this.show();
         
         PWM.setFrequency(frequency);
         PWM.setActive(channel, true);
         
        }
        
        //Dimmfunktion über PWM
        public void onActionEvent (ActionEvent event)
        {
          if (event.getSource() == heller)
          {
            i = i+20;
            if (i >256)
            {
              i=256;
            }
            
            PWM.setDuty(channel, i);
            
          }
          
            if (event.getSource() == dunkler)
            {
              i = 1-20;
              if (i<0)
              {
                i=0;
              }
              
              PWM.setDuty(channel, i);
              
            }
        }
        
         public static void main (String[] args)
         {
           new dimmfunktion();
         }
     }
```
eine Ausarbeitung schreiben, da allerdings meine Java-Kenntnisse lediglich auf 4 stunden Schulunterricht basieren und ich ansonsten nur C++ hatte komm ich auch nicht so recht weiter...

*Die Aufgabenstellung ist wiefolgt:*

 a) Erklärung der einzelnen Programmblocke
        1. Erläuterung der Schleifedurchläufe
        2. Datentypen (Gibts ja nur Integer)
        3. Deklarationen
        4. usw.
 b) welche verwendteten Programmiertechniken sind aus der OOP? (Das wären dann Funktionen und Klassen oder?)

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte 

Lg Jessi


----------



## Schandro (19. Apr 2009)

1.) Warum machst du die Hausaufgaben für einen Freund von dir?
2.) Hat er den Code geschrieben oder ein Lehrer?
3.) Hausaufgaben werden in diesem Forum nicht (komplett...) gemacht.



> b) welche verwendteten Programmiertechniken sind aus der OOP? (Das wären dann Funktionen und Klassen oder?)


Klassen bedeuten meist OOP.
Ne andere Programmiertechnick wäre z.b. prozeduale Programmierung


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Apr 2009)

Netter Versuch - verschoben.


----------



## Noctarius (19. Apr 2009)

Ich find das toll 

Also wer C++ benutzt hat kann doch wohl ne Schleife erklären oder spreche ich von nem anderem C++? xD


----------



## Yoshi89 (19. Apr 2009)

Schandro hat gesagt.:


> 1.) Warum machst du die Hausaufgaben für einen Freund von dir?
> 2.) Hat er den Code geschrieben oder ein Lehrer?
> 3.) Hausaufgaben werden in diesem Forum nicht (komplett...) gemacht.
> 
> ...



1. Weil ers nich ganz auf die Reihe bekommt (ist nur ein nebenfach und hat halt nichts mit seinem eigentl. Schwerpunkt zu tun)
2. Der Lehrer
3. Ok, hatte ich nich gewusst, dann schau ich ma woanders weiter...

edit: ja schleifen sind auch kein problem, bleibt sich ja programmiersprachen-übergreifend meißtens gleich, genauso wie datentypen etc.
Ansich das Java halt..:noe:


----------



## SlaterB (19. Apr 2009)

> da allerdings meine Java-Kenntnisse lediglich auf 4 stunden Schulunterricht basieren

wer immer die Aufgabe macht: bei mindestens 24 Stunden wenn nicht gar 168 Stunden (eine Woche) Bearbeitungszeit sollten doch mehr als 4 Stunden Java-lernen drin sein,

die ersten Kapitel lesen, dann versteht man ungefähr, was der Code bedeutet,
von Spezialthemen wie Frame + Display abgesehen,
hmm, je mehr ich Code anschaue, desto mehr Spezialthemen und weniger Standard gibts da, was ist denn PWM, PWM.setDuty(..) usw.?

das ist ja hochspezieller Code, dazu sollte es wirklich eine Doku geben, den Sinn dazu kann sich doch niemand ausdenken


----------



## Schandro (19. Apr 2009)

Dafür das der Code vom Lehrer geschrieben wurde ist er ganz schön hässlich oO
(Namenskonventionen, "dimmfunktion" IST EIN Frame, AWT statt z.b. swing benutzt, usw...)


----------



## andre111 (19. Apr 2009)

Sowie das aussieht, ist das weder AWT noch Swing :noe:


----------



## Schandro (19. Apr 2009)

> Sowie das aussieht, ist das weder AWT noch Swing


Stimmt, garnicht auf die importe geachtet xD


----------



## andre111 (20. Apr 2009)

Das ist folgende Bibliothek:
www.jcontrol.org
Ist aber das erste mal, dass ich davon was höre.


----------

